# Barking when anyone come in the door



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

We have an alarm on our house that does the three beep thing when a door is opened. Lucy has figured out that that means someone is coming in the door. can can also hear the screen door open when someone comes in and the door doesn't beep. When this happens she barks like crazy and runs to the door.

How can I desensitize her from this and train her not to bark?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying to think what Cesar Milan, the dog whisperer would do. The last few days our 2 have been barking at everything. If they even think they hear someone at the door they run a barking. The fridge makes noise coming on in the kitchen and they run barking. It's getting really bad and I plan on asking the trainer at Izzy's class on Sunday. If she has some good suggestions I will post it back on here.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Could you make someone do it over and over and give her a treat before she can even bark? She will eventually realize door opening and not barking = treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

OMG Bailey has gotten outrageous with her barking lately. I am curious to see what advice everyone gives.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

All three of mine start barking when the back door opens and they bark at whoever comes in all the way through the house. All the "Hush" or "Shhh's" in the world won't stop them. Someone told me to take an empty soda can and put a few pennies in it and when they start barking, shake it -not at them-but loud enough for them to hear. Haven't tried it yet --can't remember to get a can. We use bottles...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Try a bicycle horn. My last 2 barked regardless what I did. Riley has not started yet but when he starts to crawl behind the tv I use a bicycle horn and he retreats real fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley barks like crazy when anyone comes in the house, especially kids, he loves them, but as soon as they sit down he is all over them


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

So does Belle! She's my little guard dog, but I don't mind it because it's just me & her  My own little alarm system! At least I know that if someone is trying to break in, she'll let me know lol


----------

